# Best temperature for an open top aquarium



## Nathanh2150 (30 Dec 2020)

Hi all,
I have an evolution aqua aquascaper 900 first time owning an open top aquarium I have a biomaster thermo 600 seeing what the best temperature is ideal as currently running around the 27c mark is this too hot or do I need to lower for around the 25c mark currently there is no live stock in the aquarium  only plants which are
Red root floaters
Monte Carlo
Christmas moss
2x Red tiger lotus bulbs
Proserpinaca palustris - Dennerle
Aponogeton Madagascarlensis
Bucephalandra (brownie ghost)

any help and advice would be much appreciated 🙂🙃


----------



## Zeus. (30 Dec 2020)

Green Aqua which have the most stunning scapes I have ever seen have all their tanks at 22c


----------



## Sammy Islam (30 Dec 2020)

Generally about 21-24°c is good for most things really.


----------



## Nathanh2150 (30 Dec 2020)

So would 22-25 be ok ? As I use to have it at 25c in my old aquarium that had a lid 🙃


----------



## Sammy Islam (30 Dec 2020)

All depends what fish you want to keep and evaporation. Realistically 22 would be good for most fish, and would have less evaporation than at 25. Also you will have less O2 and it is harder to dissolve CO2 at higher temperatures. One last thing is less algae at lower temps aswell.


----------



## Nathanh2150 (30 Dec 2020)

i do run c02 on my aquascaper 900 so would it be wise to do the temperature around 22-25 ??


----------



## Sammy Islam (30 Dec 2020)

Nathanh2150 said:


> i do run c02 on my aquascaper 900 so would it be wise to do the temperature around 22-25 ??


22°c


----------



## Nathanh2150 (30 Dec 2020)

Thankyou shall put on to 22c 🙂


----------



## castle (30 Dec 2020)

Have you decided against Discus @Nathanh2150 ? If memory serves, they're needing 28-29c


----------



## Nathanh2150 (30 Dec 2020)

I’m not to sure atm as would love to have discus maybe 3 baby ones but keeping my options open atm as currently scapeing my aquarium to get it all established before fish go in so won’t be for another 2-3 months until livestock are added.


----------



## Sammy Islam (30 Dec 2020)

Nathanh2150 said:


> I’m not to sure atm as would love to have discus maybe 3 baby ones but keeping my options open atm as currently scapeing my aquarium to get it all established before fish go in so won’t be for another 2-3 months until livestock are added.


Didn't realise you wanted discus, in that case as castle says 28-29°c


----------



## Nathanh2150 (30 Dec 2020)

If I was to go for discus would cardinal tetra be ok at that temperature also some corys ?


----------



## Skinner_m (31 Dec 2020)

Sterbai Corys and cardinal tetras will be ok with the higher temperature required for discus. I’ve got a planted aquascaper 1500 with discus, corys some cardinal tetras and rummy nose tetra. I also have a few Whiptail Catfish which have bred a couple of times - I think they look fab.

Most challenging thing I’ve found is temperature management with the open top tank. Had to add a heater for the winter and turn one off in the summer this year.


----------



## sciencefiction (31 Dec 2020)

You will have some massive evaporation at 28-29C for Discus in an open top, at least during winter, obviously depending on the temperature of the room they're in.
I keep mine in an open top indoor pond at 26C. I have clown loaches so can't really lower anymore but the winter I lose litres in evaporation, especially right now... It is not as bad during the summer as the temperature of the air gets way higher. I only use one heater 300W in a nearly 900 litre tank. As Skinner_m mentioned, too many heaters in the summer can overheat the tank...I figured for me only one was enough both summer and winter for that amount of water to hover at around 25-26C. In the summer it gets to 27C.

Generally speaking, I'd go as low as the fish species you keep can tolerate. There is no need of overly warm water for most species, apart from Discus I guess...


----------



## Nathanh2150 (31 Dec 2020)

Hi all,
I added new Monte Carlo into my new tank set up on Friday 25th Dec as that’s when I started the big project of getting the tank all ready and planted the first 7 days I I did a 50% water change I’m adding co2 into the aquarium also adding tropica plant food every morning tempture of the aquarium keeps to a steady 24c throughout the day any help and advice would be much appreciated photos are added to help to see what it could be. 
also I have now lowered the temptation of the heater to 23c


----------



## JoshP12 (1 Jan 2021)

Nathanh2150 said:


> I have now lowered the temptation of the heater to 23c


Go lower! I'd take it to 20.

Low temp = lower "growth rates" = lower demand for O2 and sugar and CO2
Low temp = more oxygen
Low temp = more CO2


If no livestock, add more CO2 and dose more. Get that tank fit for healthy growth. Pair it with daily water change where upon each water change you add back in the nutrients you took out.

Once it grows in, can take it easy.

Josh


----------



## Nathanh2150 (1 Jan 2021)

Morning josh,
Do I keep it at 20 when I add livestock as not looking to add any livestock any time soon ? Also what about my above photos on the Monte Carlo ? Any ideas why this would be happening ?


----------

